# Crown Royal Rod & Reel



## G&M RODS (Sep 17, 2011)

Custom Crown Royal rod 7' with a Team Daiwa reel the butt is a Crown Royal cap. Happy New Year to all hope you'll like the last rod of 2012.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Very nice work.:cheers:


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

x2


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

That is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I'll drink to that one. Great job.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Cool. I like it.


----------



## fishntx62 (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice Rod !!!!!!


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

My Grandpa would probably give you a grand for that! Good stuff.


----------



## Digidydog (Jun 20, 2007)

That is very well done! Love the butt cap too, nice!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I have one of those reels.. they need upgrades bad.


----------

